
Americans and Brits will never see the world the same way - rhapsodic
https://qz.com/1034914/it-doesnt-matter-where-brits-keep-their-dryers-the-point-is-they-dont-work/?utm_content=bufferb553e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
dood
Ironic that the author didn't just get a decent washer-dryer. They exist, I
own one, it wasn't expensive.

~~~
unfunco
I can remember when our washer dryer broke (and it's in the kitchen too, it
being in the kitchen still doesn't seem odd to me even after the Kirsty Allsop
tweet) and a new washer dryer being delivered, and I don't think on the newer
model that the dryer cycle was ever used, and because "it won't work" – even
if decent washer-dryer combinations now work, I think it's pretty engrained in
British people that it shouldn't be used. Completely silly, now that I think
about it.

